# Accessibility to Grounding Connection



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

*250.68 Grounding Electrode Conductor and Bonding Jumper*
Connection to Grounding Electrodes. The connection of a
grounding electrode conductor at the service, at each building
or structure where supplied by a feeder(s) or branch circuit(s),
or at a separately derived system and associated bonding
jumper(s) shall be made as specified 250.68(A) through (C).
*(A) Accessibility.* All mechanical elements used to terminate a
grounding electrode conductor or bonding jumper to a
grounding electrode shall be accessible.
*Exception No. 1:* An encased or buried connection to a concrete-encased,
driven, or buried grounding electrode shall not be required to be accessible.
*Exception No. 2:* Exothermic or irreversible compression connections
used at terminations, together with the mechanical means used to
attach such terminations to fireproofed structural metal whether or not
the mechanical means is reversible, shall not be required to be accessible.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You can use one of those little access panels that Home Depot sells or even a 2-gang cover plate with a low voltage ring to give access to the clamp.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You can use one of those little access panels that Home Depot sells or even a 2-gang cover plate with a low voltage ring to give access to the clamp.


doesn't exception 1 allow it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wiresmith said:


> doesn't exception 1 allow it?


Hmmmmm, I think I misunderstood the OP's question. When he said buried, I thought he meant behind a wall :vs_laugh: Thats why I mentioned using the access panel or blank plate :biggrin:

If he means buried in the dirt (which after rereading it, I would say that is what he meant) then you are correct. Exception 1 would allow it just like a ground rod acorn.

I am not sure if typical pipe clamps are rated for direct burial, so if you have a strict inspector I would look into that.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

lol, didn't think of that. OP which is it. and a better question, who would argue with the inspector that the code says you can bury it, the pipes buried, in a wall.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Hmmmmm, I think I misunderstood the OP's question. When he said buried, I thought he meant behind a wall :vs_laugh: Thats why I mentioned using the access panel or blank plate :biggrin:
> 
> If he means buried in the dirt (which after rereading it, I would say that is what he meant) then you are correct. Exception 1 would allow it just like a ground rod acorn.
> 
> I am not sure if typical pipe clamps are rated for direct burial, so if you have a strict inspector I would look into that.


OP here: by buried I meant in the dirt below grade. Sorry for any confusion & thanks for the replies.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bill39 said:


> OP here: by buried I meant in the dirt below grade. Sorry for any confusion & thanks for the replies.


That was my fault :biggrin:

I have never buried the water pipe ground clamp, but code will allow it. Just watch for the direct burial rating on the clamp.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If the clamp isn't listed for direct burial, well, that covers that. But other than that, it's for inspection purposes.


----------

